# Imac G5 dead ?



## Anderssonpaul (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Mon imac g5 17 pouces rev C 1.9 ghZ est tomber complètement en rade .

Lors du démarrage l'écran reste bleu et il y a un curseur ne bouge pas (en haut à gauche) et un autre qui bouge avec la souris . Donc aucun contrôle de la machine .

Après un reset Pram : le dock réapparait mais des que je lance une application ==> freeze total (sauf curseur) .

Que faire ? (le jetter ?)

Merci beaucoup d'avance .

P.S. : les condensateurs ne sont pas gonflé .


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Mai 2010)

As-tu tenté un hardware test?  Tenté de démarrer sur le DVD d'install pour voir?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mai 2010)

Pour moi, à vérifier dans l'ordre : 

Autorisations 
Sans périphériques USB
RAM
OS
Disque Dur.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Mai 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pour moi, à vérifier dans l'ordre :
> 
> Autorisations
> Sans périphériques USB
> ...



Voila je l'ai laisser débrancher toutes une nuit; et la il semble fonctionner normalement .

Des idées ?


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Mai 2010)

Il me semble avoir le même genre de problème....


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

Le fait de l'avoir laissé débranché à reseter la gestion de l'alimentation donc le problème venais sûrement de là. Après ça peut recommencer. Normal que les condos sois pas gonflée seul les iMac G5 rev A était affectés


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Mai 2010)

et j'ai des truc comme ça aussi ...






Et c'est un print screen .


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Mai 2010)

ça sent la carte graphique en train de mourir que sur beaucoup de rev C


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Mai 2010)

Et comment faire pour réparer cela ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Changer la carte mère.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Mai 2010)

voila c'est pas réparable, en sois le problème ne vient pas du GPU mais des soudures CMS qui lâchent à cause de la chauffe trop prononcé, peut être un coup de décapeur thermique sur le GPU mais il y a de grandes chance que ça l'achève complètement


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

si tu tiens vraiement à ton iMac tu vas sur bricomac commander une nouvelle carte mere.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Mai 2010)

Non directement changer d'iMac car le problème est courant et arrive sur tout les iMac G5 rev C. Les problème reviendras et la machine est trop obsolète pour justifier le prix d'une carte mère, de plus la carte mère sera d'occasion


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Qu'il s'achète un iMac 21.5".


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Mai 2010)

Il semble bien que l'ère des imacG5 s'achève. C'en est donc fini des cartes mères concues comme des oeuvres d'art, place au bordel intelesque.... Tiendront ils 5 ans ?


Tiens, mais j'y pense: sur mon imacG5 en train de mourir, l(affichage fonctionne impeccablement. C'est un imac G5 20 pouces 1,8 GHz, un des premiers, une rev A sans pb de condos...
Peut être pourrait il dépanner notre ami pour pièces, lorsque je l'aurait remplacé ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Les 17" et les 20" ne sont pas conçus pareil.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Mai 2010)

iMacounet le problèmes n'est pas dans la différence 17" et 20" mais plutôt que les rev A et C tout est différent pros carte graphique et la carte mère est agencer totalement différemment !

Mon iMac G5 rev B 17" ... me sert ... en décoration


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Mai 2010)

Ouais il a bien bosser mon Imac G5 et pour le moment il me sert que pou l'impression de divers documents ... 
J'ai pas besoin des nouveaux Imac, ils chauffent autant voire plus ... Et j'ai mon mac pro ...

J'ai vu un truc avec l' igomme ? ca peut marcher dans mon cas . 

Chez moi les éboueurs  passent lundi matin ...


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Ouais il a bien bosser mon Imac G5 et pour le moment il me sert que pou l'impression de divers documents ...
> J'ai pas besoin des nouveaux Imac, ils chauffent autant voire plus ... Et j'ai mon mac pro ...
> 
> J'ai vu un truc avec l' igomme ? ca peut marcher dans mon cas .
> ...



Hey, ne le jette pas, donne le moi. (si tu es d'accord biensur)


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Mai 2010)

moi le prendrais bien aussi pour ma collection !  Pour le iCale peut être mais c'est moi qui est fait cette technique et c'est pour les problème de soudures du pross, de plus l'imac rev C est totalement différent. Le mieux serais que tu achète un décapeur thermique (pas chère 15&#8364; dans tout les magasin de bricolage) et que tu tente sur le gpu 3 min à 500 degrées devrais suffire. Avec de la chance il re-fonctionneras !

A tous hazard a tu tenté un Hardware Test et un reset de la SMU ? si non fait le !


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> moi le prendrais bien aussi pour ma collection !  Pour le iCale peut être mais c'est moi qui est fait cette technique et c'est pour les problème de soudures du pross, de plus l'imac rev C est totalement différent. Le mieux serais que tu achète un décapeur thermique (pas chère 15 dans tout les magasin de bricolage) et que tu tente sur le gpu 3 min à 500 degrées devrais suffire. Avec de la chance il re-fonctionneras !
> 
> A tous hazard a tu tenté un Hardware Test et un reset de la SMU ? si non fait le !




C'est moi le prem's j'te préviens !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Mai 2010)

Comment on fais le Hardware test sans les dvd d'installation ? 
L'imac fonctionne mais des que j'ai trop de fenêtres ouvertes des lignes viennent.
15 euros un décapeur thermique ?


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2010)

Ca va être chaud sans les CD's. :rateau:
Oui, c'est environ le prix pour un décapeur thermique (bas de gamme)

tu peux déja essayer le reset smu.


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Mai 2010)

Ok avec iMacounet, effectivement sans les CD tu peut rien faire. C'est bien la chauffe qui le plante à la limite si tu veut pas te risquer dans le décapeur thermique si tu passe sur Rennes je veut bien tenter gratos !  Sinon le plus simple serais de lui coller un petit ventilo dessus et de changer la patte thermique, pour le ventilo prendre le 12V de l'alim sur la cm. Dernière solution essayer de mettre une cale sur le GPU

Pour l'iMac oué mais moi je suis deuxième 

PS : Donne t'es température avec Temperature Monitor, mais si tu veut avoir une chance de réparer évite de trop le solliciter les soudures sont à deux doigts de lâcher définitivement


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Mai 2010)

Apres 10 minutes .

CPU Temperature 58°C
Graphics Processor Ambient Air 50°C
Graphics Processor Temp : 65°C
Hard disk 30
Incoming Air Temp 25
Memory controller Ambient Air 56
Memory Controller Temp ( !!!!) 80 °C

Et j'ai démonter l'imac et aucun condensateur n'est gonflés. Pas de poussiere .

Peux tu me réexpliquer  avec le ventillo 12 V ? 
Et comment marche la cal ?

Et j'ai des ligne surtout quand je lance "Aperçu"

Et les ventilateurs
1570 rpm pour le proco
1273 pour le lecteur cd
1414 pour le hard .
Merci beaucoup


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Ah oui quand même.

tu as pas essayé de demonter les ventilateurs et de les nettoyer ? (Je l'avais fait sur mon 17" 1,8 Ghz) 

Mettre un ventilateur 12v au niveau du processeur, pour éviter que les denrières soudures sautent et que ton iMac ne soit definitivement dead ... 

Le principe >>> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/227/appleimacg5_cooling1.jpg


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juin 2010)

Apres 10 minutes . 

CPU Temperature 58°C

*Chaud, c'est chaud !*

Graphics Processor Ambient Air 50°C
Graphics Processor Temp : 65°C 

*Voila pour quoi t'a carte graphique est en train de lâcher*

Memory controller Ambient Air 56 
Memory Controller Temp ( !!!!) 80 °C 

*Et je pense que tu as une sonde défectueuse*

Et j'ai démonter l'imac et aucun condensateur n'est gonflés. Pas de  poussiere .
*
Pour les condensateur normale ce sont les rev A seulement qui sont touchée par le problème. Pour la poussière tu est sûr ?*

Peux tu me réexpliquer  avec le ventillo 12 V ? 

*On verra d'abord décapeur thermique*

Et comment marche la cal ?
*
Une simple cale en bois peut faire l'affaire mais sur les rev C je sais pas ou est situé le gpu*

Et j'ai des ligne surtout quand je lance "Aperçu"

*Oui après tu vas les avoir tout le temps*

Et les ventilateurs
1570 rpm pour le proco
1273 pour le lecteur cd
1414 pour le hard .

*Tout ça pour que ça fasse moins de bruit au détriment du refroidissement*


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous tous, pour votre aide durant ce moment tragique . 

Moi je suis pas chaud (jeu de mot) pour le ventillo supplémentaire .

Par contre je suis chaud pour changer la paté thermique . 

Comment on fait, pour acceder à la cg ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Merci à vous tous, pour votre aide durant ce moment tragique .
> 
> Moi je suis pas chaud (jeu de mot) pour le ventillo supplémentaire .
> 
> ...




Pas de soucis 

Faut aller en acheter (de l'artic silver)

sooudée sur la carte mère, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Juin 2010)

J'ai deja de l'artic silver ...
Mais je ne sais pas ou est exactement la cg sur la cm ... Photo needed


----------



## iMacounet (2 Juin 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> J'ai deja de l'artic silver ...
> Mais je ne sais pas ou est exactement la cg sur la cm ... Photo needed


Fais nous une photo de ton iMac ouvert, car j'en ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Juin 2010)

Voila les photos de la cm .


----------



## - B'n - (12 Juin 2010)

J'ai le même soucis sur mon iMac 20". J'avais trouvé un moyen de régler le problème (explications ici), mais ça pas été très durable. 

Vous êtes sûr que c'est lié à la température ? Parce que je peux avoir les brouillages dès le démarrage, donc sans surchauffe. Par contre je veux bien croire qu'une température élevée diminue la durée de vie des composants.



> Et j'ai des ligne surtout quand je lance "Aperçu"


Oui Aperçu est une des application où j'ai le plus de soucis moi aussi (peut-être dû au lissage appliqué aux images/PDF). Sur Firefox aussi, bien plus que Safari, et QuickTime bien plus que VLC.
Après c'est étrange, je peux regarder une vidéo plein écran avec VLC sans soucis alors que des fois rien qu'en ouvrant 1 ou 2 fenêtres du Finder ça part dans tous les sens. En fait dès qu'il y a des effets graphiques.

J'ai aussi essayé de désactiver au maximum les effets visuels d'OSX  (avec Onyx/Deeper, Nocturne, Flying windows, &#8230 mais sans grande amélioration&#8230;

Je tenterais bien moi aussi le coup du décapeur thermique (au moins pour faire tenir mon iMac jusqu'à la prochaine rev du 27"), mais je ne sais pas où l'appliquer. Si quelqu'un en possède un sur Lyon ce serait cool.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Juin 2010)

J'arrive pas a ôter le radiateur du la cg . Une indication?


----------



## ae.040 (26 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
je me rajoute à votre discussion pour poser à mon tour une question - je ne voulais pas en créer une nouvelle. Mon problème a un peu à voir avec celui dont vous dicutez.
Je ne suis pas connaisseur, je ne suis pas bricoleur.
J'étais en train de faire des essais pour faire passer une vidéo sur power point et pour cela j'ai exporté un clip de 20 sec en format jpeg 25 ips (25 images par secondes) ... sur le bureau. je me retrouve donc avec 500 images différentes sur le bureau. Du coup le ventilateur n'arrête pas de tourner, et surtout, Finder ne réagit plus. Il ne s'ouvre pas, je ne peux rien ouvrir se trouvant sur le bureau, je ne peux pas draguer les documents pour les jeter, je ne peux pas ouvrir un programme qui ne soit pas dans le dock. Par contre les programmes du dock marchent normalement, juste un peu lents, et je peux ouvrir les 9 derniers documents par le menu fichier.

Pour éteindre l'ordinateur je dois activer un autre programme - world par ex. - pour que le menu pomme défile, cliquer sur éteindre, confirmer et ensuite forcer finder à quitter car sinon il ne se passe rien. J'ai fait une pose d'une 50 minutes mais ça n'a rien changé.

Si vous jugez que mon problème peut être traîté ici, merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.

iMac G5 PPC (2004) / OS X 10.3.9


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Septembre 2010)

Voila j'ai enlever le radiateur de la cg mit de la pâte thermique Arctic silver 5.

Cependant la température de la cg de diminue pas et j'ai toujours des lignes l'or de la consultation de photos.


----------

